# GP Latale



## clonedinsanity (Aug 11, 2010)

*Hello friends!
*I want to invite you all to play with me at *GP Latale Online - GamesPirate.com*.

If you want to join me in this great game, or you want to join one of the other games that GamesPirate.com has, 
please click on the following links:
*Main Site: https://gamespirate.com*https://gamespirate.com/
*Forums: https://forum.gamespirate.com*https://forum.gamespirate.com/
*Game Site: https://latale.gamespirate.com*https://latale.gamespirate.com/

*Note:*
This message was provided by "GP Latale" to be used in our advertising system.
We take no responsibility for the misuse of this system.


----------



## dandymandy (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice thanks for this  Very nice game. a lot.


----------

